# Ever Throw A Club ?



## CG8 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ever thrown one? I haven't , yet. I played a real shitty round of golf and feel like calling it quits? I hit the ball like crap today and ended up with a lousy 89 

It's like I forgot how to hit a ball. Anyways my friend Jim shot a 37 on the front side and ended up with a 78. On the 15th hole he hit a drive into the woods and he hit another tee shot that bounced off a tree into the fairway. He then hit another one just to see what the hell he was doing wrong and that practice shot went into the woods and he threw his driver from the tee box and it landed on the womens tee. I was laughing pretty friggin hard to myself :laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I have thrown a club before and I will attemp not to do it again no promises though. This games is great but as someone else once said "best game I've ever sworn at"


----------



## CG8 (Oct 26, 2008)

Golf provides me with good anger management skills :rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes since that day I have tried to learn to control my golf rage... but that doesn't stop the odd swear word from popping out


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I threw one up in the air the other day it was in joy I managed to make the green in reg. on a par 5 a small thing for most but something I've only done a couple of times mind you I ended up three puting and bogeying the hole...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I threw one up in the air the other day it was in joy I managed to make the green in reg. on a par 5 a small thing for most but something I've only done a couple of times mind you I ended up three puting and bogeying the hole...


Good for You Luke! I have a tendency of dropping the club on the dumb things I do supported with expletives and causing weekly trips to the confessional.


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

I've thrown a club at anything other than the ground near me. I mean, what's the point of throwing a club like 50 yards? You've just gotta go get it (and I prefer to play golf on foot).


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Good for You Luke! I have a tendency of dropping the club on the dumb things I do supported with expletives and causing weekly trips to the confessional.


I know that feeling to well too Bob. It normally end with some friendly banter between your playing mates too


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

King Woods said:


> I've thrown a club at anything other than the ground near me. I mean, what's the point of throwing a club like 50 yards? You've just gotta go get it (and I prefer to play golf on foot).


So that means you can throw the club further than you hit the ball. I'm playing in a four man best ball Saturday we have an opening on the other team:headbang:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

aleast he might be able to throw the club straighter then he can hit with it...:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> aleast he might be able to throw the club straighter then he can hit with it...:cheeky4:


I wonder if we should tell him, it is hit the ball carry the clubs:rofl:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I did, in a casual round as about a 12 year old. My Dad was usually a pretty tough character, but that time, (I was playing with him), he told me the story about Bobby Jones' father telling him that if he ever saw him throw another club, he would never be allowed to play again. He asked me if he needed to threaten me. I got the message.

Since then, I've been tempted, but haven't.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I did, in a casual round as about a 12 year old. My Dad was usually a pretty tough character, but that time, (I was playing with him), he told me the story about Bobby Jones' father telling him that if he ever saw him throw another club, he would never be allowed to play again. He asked me if he needed to threaten me. I got the message.
> 
> Since then, I've been tempted, but haven't.


Dennis: You just made me remember my days as a caddie. My parents were members of a golf club in Seattle and I caddied during the summer and weekends during school. there were times I went home with a headache or a limp from getting hit.
My folks got very angry at these guys,but food money and cold drinks came my way after these epidsodes. I was a greedy bugger in my pre teen years.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Dennis: You just made me remember my days as a caddie. My parents were members of a golf club in Seattle and I caddied during the summer and weekends during school. there were times I went home with a headache or a limp from getting hit.
> My folks got very angry at these guys,but food money and cold drinks came my way after these epidsodes. I was a greedy bugger in my pre teen years.


So that explains everytihng about you Bob one to many hits in the head with a golf club me thinks

I have to say I've never come close to hit anyone with a club though.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> So that explains everytihng about you Bob one to many hits in the head with a golf club me thinks
> 
> I have to say I've never come close to hit anyone with a club though.


I have plenty of road rash on the road of life and the lumps that go with it. I'm still trying figure out why I pay for humilation in this game. ah! I have to face it my flag isn't completely attached to the pole


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Something I'm not proud of, and have done in the past. I've never toss it very far usually just flipped it off the green.
I played with a guy a long time ago that through his 7 iron so far into the bush he never did find it.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

marto97 said:


> Something I'm not proud of, and have done in the past. I've never toss it very far usually just flipped it off the green.
> I played with a guy a long time ago that through his 7 iron so far into the bush he never did find it.


It must of gone off the play with all the balls that end up in the wild.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Surtees said:


> It must of gone off the play with all the balls that end up in the wild.


We used to have a fox that ran around stealing golf balls maybe he has it! :laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

marto97 said:


> We used to have a fox that ran around stealing golf balls maybe he has it! :laugh:


Right I'm going to get on my kangaroo and go find me a fox...:laugh:


----------



## Okiezac (Nov 10, 2008)

definately done it.. mostly just flip the driver out of my hands in my follow through if it was that bad.


----------

